# Plant Cleaning



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Hiya all!

I just did a search and I really didn't find much for cleaning plants before introducing them into your tank. My main concern here is the infernal snail. I do NOT want to have to toss copper in the tank to remove them.

I do not currently have snails yet, but I intent to buy plants and the LFS seems to have lots of snails.

I believe that the only thing I really read was to have a 5% solution with water and bleach to soak the plants in before introduction into the tank. Is this accurate/safe for the plants? The plants I'll be using will be various types of Anubia.

Thanks in advance,

Pac


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes. One part bleach to 19 parts water. I think its like a cup per gallon or something close. Dip in solution for a few minutes and soak in dechlorinated water for an hour or so. Make sure you do not soak the roots in the bleach. They will die shortly after. The plant will be slightly harmed during this process but any healthy plant will make a speedy recovery. If it does die, than the plant probably was on its way out anyway.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

So basically dunk the plant upside down to the root for a couple of minutes in a bleech/water solution then let it settle in dechlored water?

Pac


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

You got it......


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

You should also rub the leaves between your thumb and finger to remove any egg masses. They can survive bleaching.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Alrighty people, thanks alot









Pac


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah, i have but loads of snails that got into my tank from the lfs's plants, they arent harming my plants at all, so i dont care, i also have a raphael catfish to keep the population under control, meh,


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

micus said:


> yeah, i have but loads of snails that got into my tank from the lfs's plants, they arent harming my plants at all, so i dont care, i also have a raphael catfish to keep the population under control, meh,
> [snapback]820307[/snapback]​


Yeah but I don't want ANY snails at all baby









I just bought 4 new types of anubia today and washed them thoroughly. Hopefully I don't have a problem.

Pac


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

What type of Piranha are you keeping?

Sounds weird, but my Pygos seems to kill every snail they can see. I find all kinds of dead Malasia Trumpet Snails all over my tank. My best guess is the Pygos are keeping them in check.


----------

